# Non crypt aroid blooming



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope you all don't mind, but I just wanted to share this one with all of you fellow aroid lovers.
_Typhonium varians_


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a very cool flower. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice, looks almost velvety. I had two Arum purpureospathum flower this year, but before I could take pictures or more them somewhere protected a cold snap got them! The plants will come back next year but I must protect them as they come through too early for our weather!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats cool. Im not familiar with them. Would you be able to keep them indoors until the temps are more reliably warm?


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to make sure I follow the rules, here are some close ups of the actual flowers on this inflorescence of _T. varians_.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

What does the flower smell like?


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

It did not give off any scent I could detect. At least not during the day time. I wasn't around at night, but I doubt it gives off its scent at night.


----------

